# IHS Family Membership? Info?



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Does anyone know who is included in the 'family membership' on the IHS site?

I'm buying my membership and noticed there's a family membership option, but my partner and i are not civil partners, and our son is only 2... so i'm not sure we'd qualify... I'd like to get a family one if possible, if we do. So the rest of the family can be members aswel, afterall our reptiles are a family hobby. So it'd be nice to include everyone.

x


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I believe it covers 2 adults and 2 children (probably need to be under 16?), it doesn't matter if your married or not.


----------



## carlandtheresa (Jun 5, 2010)

*business membership*

anyone know how many the biz membership covers ???:bash:


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

I think for the family membership you have to be at the same address too - their site is HERE for more info


----------

